# Head Coverings



## Robert Truelove (Jun 12, 2008)

Below is a link to the sermon I preached on 'head coverings' this last Lord's Day. 

Head Coverings - What Are They & How Do They Apply Today?
SermonAudio.com - Head Coverings


----------



## Kim G (Jun 12, 2008)

For those of us who cannot use sound on our computers, can you give us a brief summary of your main points, or at least main conclusion. Curious minds want to know . . .


----------

